# Favorite planet?



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Mine's Earth because there are humans and dogs on it (though some people might not like it for that reason).

If you pick the "other" option it better not be Pluto!


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

I know some people will flip, but Pluto.


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

Mercury !

It is so hot there that you would fry !! ( 800 degrees )
Sounds pretty cool, ( er uh... hot ! )


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

I like Uranus


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I'd love to explore Uranus.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

My favorite planet is captain planet










Also Mars.


----------



## gloomy (Oct 21, 2014)

jupiter stupider


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Saturn looks the coolest. Has a pretty ring.


----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)

Venus

it rains acid and snows metal how neat is that


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

saturn cuz of the ring

jupiter cuz of it's moons being the best liklihood of life in our solar system besides us

and earth cuz its like..earth


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Hoth.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

( ͠° ͟ل͜ ͡°) ﻿ｉ ｌｉｋｅ ｕｒａｎｕｓ


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)




----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

The moon


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

Saturn hands down the most beautiful!!! =D


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Saturn, its by far the best looking planet. Have you seen those rings.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

This strange planet called Earth


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Earth. The other planets would be uncomfortable to live on, no internet connection.

Though, Mars is nice at this time of year.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Mars, because they have beagles there. Here is a picture of a beagle on Mars.


----------



## hughjames95 (Sep 21, 2013)

Ur-ANUS ............................................ I'll show myself out now....


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

Jupiter


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Uranus looks nice but smells funny :/ earth probably it hit the right setup for life despite been born out of chaos seemingly so that we can sit here and compare and discuss the rest would they even exist if we weren't here to see them  probably because theres probably other planets with aliens like us


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

blue2 said:


> Uranus looks nice but smells funny


It's not easy to get to either, one's approach into Uranus must neither be too deep nor too shallow.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Concept art of what saturn looks like from one of its moons (Titan). Saturn actually has a moon with rivers and lakes (though the liquid is not water).


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Venus has been the most interesting terrestrial to me and probably Jupiter for the gas giants.


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Jupiter, because of that big red spot it has which is a massive storm that has been going on for hundreds of years. That's a place I'd like to visit.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

In a Lonely Place said:


> It's not easy to get to either, one's approach into Uranus must neither be too deep nor too shallow.


Also, it is very gaseous. Uh huh huh huh. Uh huh huh huh.

Hey somebody threw my coat on the floor!


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

waerdd said:


> Jupiter, because of that big red spot it has which is a massive storm that has been going on for hundreds of years. That's a place I'd like to visit.


Jupiter is magical. And it's the best Holst piece too.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

Planet of the Apes


----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)

Neptune the Trident


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

Earth. Not because of the humans, but because of all the cool geological processes.


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

Corporal Clegg said:


> If you pick the "other" option it better not be Pluto!


It is Pluto though! Scientists might not consider it a planet but I always will. Pluto forever yo. :heart


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Moon.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Earth because it's the only planet I've been on.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Saturn, cause it looks cool. 

My least favorite is Earth, because Humans are the dominant species, and we're stupid.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm not really a fan of planets. I guess if pressed I'd have to say Jupiter for the simple reason that it was the first planet I ever saw through a telescope.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

Pluto if I lived in Illinois.  Mercury is my next favorite ( think that's the metallic-y one).


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Lv-426


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)




----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

Neptune is nice


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

aw no pluto? I guess ill choose mars out of pity.


----------



## chaosherz (May 15, 2011)

Haha I was hoping for Pluto too, but I guess no one recognises it anymore.  I voted Neptune because I like blue and it is blue.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

The most interesting imo is probably Jupiter or Saturn.

I find the fact that Saturn could float on water pretty cool.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

I don't like our planets(notice how i refer to them as if they belong to us humans)
I'd rather be on a planet that has aliens on it. Friendly sexy aliens. I'd have sex with them every time i see a pretty one but i won't tell them that i'm actually having sex with them. I'll tell them it's just the way we greet. 
It would be so funny then, when they come to earth and want to greet with our leaders :lol


----------



## willowmore (Nov 28, 2014)

Pluto. I'll never be able to accept the fact that I grew up learning it's a planet just to be confused later on in life by scientists who don't regard it as such. It's just mean and stinky to deny it's planetary status.

Io. And Europa. Okay, technically only the moons of a planet (Jupiter) but I've never seen more beautiful imagery than of those two satellites.


----------



## gloomy (Oct 21, 2014)

Jupiter


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

Uranus


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

How dare you not add pluto as an option!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Saturn. for sure


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Oh and Pluto is not a planet. It's smaller than our moon.


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

Saturn with those incredible rings ! 

I have had enough of earth - earth can go take a hike to another galaxy. Earth Stinks ! :mum


----------



## Enochian (Feb 17, 2015)

Jcgrey said:


> Oh and Pluto is not a planet. It's smaller than our moon.


Being smaller than our moon, doesn't mean that Pluto can't be a planet.
Mercury is smaller than Ganymede, Titan, and is barely larger than Calisto. Should Mercury's planet status be revoked, since there are natural satellites that are larger than it? I don't think so.

Pluto orbits the sun, is clearly not an asteroid, it's not a moon, and even has a moon of its own. Therefore, it's a planet, no matter what the pretentious scientific elite says to the contrary.

As for my favorite planet, I'd have to go with Jupiter.


----------



## Nonsensical (Mar 29, 2013)

I fell in love with omicron persei 8 when I visited last year. Especially those delicious popplers.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Nonsensical said:


> I fell in love with omicron persei 8 when I visited last year. Especially those delicious popplers.


Never been. And hear those popplers are delicious.

And I thought we renamed Uranus to stop that silly joke. We renamed it Urectum.


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

My favourite planet hasn’t been discovered yet, and I don’t think I’ll be alive when it finally is


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

A Planet you will never live to see


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)




----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

What does Pluto having its planet status revoked actually mean anyway? I suspect this may be for tax purposes.


----------



## forgetmylife (Oct 1, 2011)

trashcanman


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

I would say Pluto, but I guess not.


----------

